# 4-22/23



## REELPROPERTY (Oct 1, 2007)

Well we set off around 6:00 pmheading out to the sword grounds around petronious. We arrived just before dark and got everything rigged and out............Wasted all night with no luck on theswords.:booWell around 3:00am we decided torun out to the Ram Powell to see what might be going on out there........ When we arrived there were a few Blackfin busting here and there but not too much happening other than that. We set up a drift and drifted till daylight.......... again nothing doing....... At daylight we ran back to Ram. The water was cobalt blue and clear we chased the tuna that were busting for a while with nothing to show except a little blackfin, when I decided to try a chunk line for a while...... we no more than set up one drift and had two hits with one hookup....... after a nice little tug I pulled this little feller in







We quickly set up another drift and Dad got to try his luck...........







It wasn't long before he had a nice little fight on his hands......... This fish really put a whoopin on my Dad..... I was giving him so much lip the whole fight.........Telling him how this fish was whoopin his butt.....lol anyway ( you had to be there) After a long fight we put this girl in the boat..... No one was happier than Dad for that fish to be in the boat







I wish I knew exactly what it weighed but It was definately over 100. I know it is the biggest one so far that Dad or I have caught so that is good enough for me......... Sorry for the rambling..... I am not the best story teller ........ After that one we drifted many more times with nothing to show but Rainbow runners....... we headed north to try and top off the box...... which we did with a nice gag, several scamp, a few mingos and a nice Queen snapper........ We caught a few Alamo jacks but let them swim to see another day........ A great trip to say the least.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice report!



I am so jealous! :reallycrying


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice report and pics. That last pic of the big one shows how the deck of a boat is supposed to look. BLOODY.:clap


----------



## REELPROPERTY (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I had a picture of Dad right after the fish hit the deck......... I don't know which one hit first............lol


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas. Congrats on the tuna.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking yfs. With the pole bowed over like that it makes it all worth while. Again Congratulations. :bowdown


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

great report and pics! I would love to see pics of your boat and rigging. It takes skill to do an overnighter with two men and a center console.


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Simply Awesome! Congrats!!!



Cheers,



Mike


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Being new to the jargon.. can you elaborate on the setting up a chuck line comment.. 

I can see the result, just need to understand the methods used.. looking to get out to the Patronis next time we are down to OB and the weather cooperates.. like to hear and understand all the techniques

Thanks


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job congrats


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report and congrats on scoring 2 nice yft. Any trip to the rigs that results in YFT blood on the deck is a success. Good job on staying with it. Swordfish bite will be there.

That is 3 or 4 yft scoreboard post on this forum in the last week or so....time to get out there.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:moon:moon:moon:moon Nothing like getting a call 2 hours before you shove off.:toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Reel Alimony (4/28/2008)*Being new to the jargon.. can you elaborate on the setting up a chuck line comment..
> 
> I can see the result, just need to understand the methods used.. looking to get out to the Patronis next time we are down to OB and the weather cooperates.. like to hear and understand all the techniques
> 
> Thanks


First set out a chum line. Then take a chunk of bait and bury your hook into it. Throw out the baited hook and peel line from the reel by hand, always fast enough to let the chunk be able to drift as if it wasn't on a hook. After about 300' reel the line in and start again. ALWAYS being careful to keep fingers from any chance the line can wrap around one. Easiest way of being called stubby should you get a good run.


----------



## REELPROPERTY (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Ron I tried at least....... I didn't even know I was going until then........:letsparty Anyway Ron hit it on the head with the chunking.......... We were setting up about 2 or 3 hundred yards from the up current side of the rig and kill the motors and start drifting towards the rig while throwing several chunks at a time waiting till you cant see the last ones and throw some more......... We caught both of the yellowfin on chunks of cigar minnows :doh I know I know........ We had already cut up the only blackfin and all we had left were cigs........ They workedwell though. When we cut the stomachs open they were full of nothing butour cut cigar minnows..........I guess you never know what they are gonna be in the mood for..........


----------



## REELPROPERTY (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ajerv (4/28/2008)*great report and pics! I would love to see pics of your boat and rigging. It takes skill to do an overnighter with two men and a center console.


My boat is a 27 contender cc and really nothing special to it as far as the rigging.........All you need to do is go........... Staying awake is the hardest part :sleeping.......... It sure is peaceful out there at night.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I understand the term "tunafied" and feel certain your Dad silently wished nothing else bit for an hour or more.

Congratulations on your tunas.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *REELPROPERTY (4/29/2008)*Well Ron I tried at least....... I didn't even know I was going until then........:letsparty


I know, I know....you don't know how bad I wanted to go. Told Susan the minute we got off the phone. I told her today was going to be the day YFT hit your deck. Congrats to both you and your Dad. Wished I could of been there. Another day will come. Thanks for the call as you said...you never know where I might be, and I could of easily been in McComb.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW MAN Awesome catch!!! Love the bloody deck pic of the yellowfin! Nice work and congrats all the way around!


----------

